# my slowing down problem.



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

I just bought mine a month ago and I believe it has about 165,xxx on it. i only put a few hundred dollars into it update wires plugs and the lil things and it runs good. lol However lately since ive been running it a lil hard. when i slamm on the clutch to stop or slow down alot, the car tries to die. its done that a few times and died on me twice now. I wasnt sure if the ecu was goin out or maybe its something i can tweak on the engine. if i go a little easier on the engine it doesnt try to die as much. but u know as well as i do that this car is made to fly. woohoo.. anyway..is there anything i can do for my baby...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

You'd had better stop beating on a car that has 165K on it... lol


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah dude. fa real

and the SR20DET was meant to fly, not the KA you have in your 240. no offense. take it easy. check your throttle cable for tention and if it is loose you can adjust it, but first, what RPM does the car idle at?


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok now it does it alot and it tries to alot only at stops or when im coming to a stop. I did check the idle tentioner and it was a lil loose. so i tightened it up and moved the idle up a tad also....so i think it was idling at 800 or 900 and now its moved up to like 1100 or so...

anyway, i guess im gonna have to take it in and throw it on a machine and find our what the ldfjklaskdjf is wrong with it. bloody piss it was running so damn great too...how aggravating.

any ideas would be helpful ...later guys.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

my 240 does the same thing, if you find out what it is let me know, because i cant find out what it is


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

lmfao ok ...I sent it into dobbs to have them throw it on the machine to see if it tells em someting. Also it ran fine today when i took it to the shop. yesterday it was rainy and cold, it seemed too get worse. I was so aggravated. But ill post what happens when they call me tomorrow. I'd rather them find someting wrong than nothing at all.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

My 240 did that a while back...put a little stank on it....er....fuel injector cleaner in it, and it cleared right up!  

I'm glad to see someone else call their 240 their 'baby', my wife thinks I am nuts!


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

your idle is set much too high. idle is at about 700RPM or so, i forgot what the FSM specifically says. but idle should not be 1100RPM or whatver you have it set at. 

you may want to run your ECU and see what kinds of codes pop up. my first assumption would probably be that there may be a problem with your MAFS.


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

ok dobbs called back and the machine came up with a dirty injector code. BUT it drove fine for the guy ...of course it did...

so they let it sit and cleared the code drove it again and checked it again...wallaaaaaaaaahhhh ...nothing. ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

so they said they can clean the throttle body and go from there. wah. heres where the money comes in. the bastards charged me 85 for the machine and then 100 for the throttle body cleaning. Pisses me off i cant do this myself. NO Tools and no BUddies to help that know jack enuff about cars. so now i gotta dish out the cash for something that i could prolly do myself.

the idle is prolly set to high. I did raise it to try to keep it from dieing on me but dobbs said they were gonna reset it so ...oh well....just follow me on this one....this is starting to get bumpy..

more to come. I'll pick her up wednesday afternoon after school.

OH YEA...WHAT ARE MAFS?


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Mass Air Flow Sensor Aaron


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

well........they couldnt find anything bad....the put it on the machine and the only code was like dirty injectors....so ...the cleared it let it sit ....then took it for a drive again. this time nothing. so they said they could clean the throttle body and thats about it. I had them do it. Drove it today and she ran just fine. 

Now ...for how long i dont know. but shes good for now..lmfao

and that WAS $200 dollars so...whatever..we shall see how long this last...

holla at ya later guys.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

ill probably end up doing the same thing, because i cant stand having my car stall like that. does anybody know how hard it would be for me to clean the throttle body myself at my house?


----------



## jared92ser (Jan 25, 2003)

dont know how the KA works, but for the SR20 you just need carb cleaner and a toothbrush basically, you scrub it down, then fire up the engine, then scrub again, keep goin till its clean, i think i said this right - plz feel free to correct me


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

carb cleaner? but the SR isn't carbureted. :\


----------



## jared92ser (Jan 25, 2003)

FI/Carb cleaner, its all the same those stp and other bottles say Fuel Injector & Carb cleaner


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

im a lil errked...I checked under the hood a week later and it doesnt even look like they even took anything off....ill be really pissed if i paid 100 dollars for some jackass with a BS certification to spray carb cleaner in my F'in throttle body. Im calling Dobbs and im gonna bitch at them a bit.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Could the clutch be going out? Since the car has 165,XXX, and because it dies when it in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

the clutch wouldnt make the car die you could have a vaccum problem


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

well...it still stands...that i just gave it a throttle body cleaning and presto.....its been running since i got her back from Dobbs. but for real...it wanted to die for a while there when i was coming to a stop....but yeah...since i got her back....shes been a pleasure ridin...lmfao.......ummm ridin in....lol...

I love drivin this car....its great.....and plus....I love havin a stick....been auto my whole life...im 27 now....first time drivin a stick....i know i know...dont laugh......

Holla all.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah, i know the feelin. i had to drive my sister's escort around before i got my 240. i'd move my left foot like i was operating a clutch and pretend to shift gears just for practice. when i got my own car i was happier to have a manual tranny than the car itself.


----------

